# No vent or wet vent ?



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

The picture is a 3" pvc pipe directly from the first floor toilet, about 12-14" from the cleanout on that 3" line is the shower line on a Y ,is this considered the vent? I'm involve in other things at this house and just happen to look at the plumbing work, the toilet has clogged up a few times and i'm assuming if this shower Y is being used as a wet vent, its too far away. 
I'm by far no expert on plumbing but it don't look right to me.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

It's not vented.


----------



## PARA1 (Jul 18, 2007)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> It's not vented.


or glued.:w00t:


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> It's not vented.


Thanks Killer,Thats what i thought. I guess it will have to be corrected soon ,i don't want to see the toilet overflow and damage the new ceilings I'm about to install in the basement.

He told me he had this done around 2 years ago and the toilet has been stopping up on occasion ever since. This doesn't look like an easy fix, the bay its in is only about 6-7" wide, If i could fit a 3x3x2 Y closer to the 90,there's vent access one bay over, its tighter than a bulls azz, need room to turn the Y up some.

Stuck between a joist and a hard place.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

nywoodwizard said:


> Thanks Killer,Thats what i thought. I guess it will have to be corrected soon ,i don't want to see the toilet overflow and damage the new ceilings I'm about to install in the basement.
> 
> He told me he had this done around 2 years ago and the toilet has been stopping up on occasion ever since. This doesn't look like an easy fix, the bay its in is only about 6-7" wide, If i could fit a 3x3x2 Y closer to the 90,there's vent access one bay over, its tighter than a bulls azz, need room to turn the Y up some.
> 
> Stuck between a joist and a hard place.


Use a tee instead of a wye, there is no need to use a wye on a vent, then use a street 22-1/2 coming out of the tee, you may have to notch the bottom of the joist 3/4 of a inch or so, but it will get the vent above the waste.


----------



## Tin Cup (Nov 22, 2007)

nywoodwizard said:


> Thanks Killer,Thats what i thought. I guess it will have to be corrected soon ,i don't want to see the toilet overflow and damage the new ceilings I'm about to install in the basement.
> 
> He told me he had this done around 2 years ago and the toilet has been stopping up on occasion ever since. This doesn't look like an easy fix, the bay its in is only about 6-7" wide, If i could fit a 3x3x2 Y closer to the 90,there's vent access one bay over, its tighter than a bulls azz, need room to turn the Y up some.
> 
> Stuck between a joist and a hard place.


"stopping up on occasion" Pull the toilet, you'll probably find the electrician's nice screw driver at the 90. or a rag from the tile guy.

Tin Cup


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Tin Cup said:


> "stopping up on occasion" Pull the toilet, you'll probably find the electrician's nice screw driver at the 90. or a rag from the tile guy.
> 
> Tin Cup


Now that you metion that ,i have been missing a large leather glove :laughing:


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

KillerToiletSpi said:


> Use a tee instead of a wye, there is no need to use a wye on a vent, then use a street 22-1/2 coming out of the tee, you may have to notch the bottom of the joist 3/4 of a inch or so, but it will get the vent above the waste.


The reason i'd like it to be up higher is i'm eventually going to install a drop ceiling in this area, that being said the way it is now my ceiling will be below the door opening. Since it looks as though it all has to be hacked out i figure it would be nice to raise it a bit more. 

I just assumed a wye would be less prone to catching waste in the event it can't be turned up enought.


----------



## homebild (Jun 5, 2005)

*Toilet Vent*



nywoodwizard said:


> The picture is a 3" pvc pipe directly from the first floor toilet, about 12-14" from the cleanout on that 3" line is the shower line on a Y ,is this considered the vent? I'm involve in other things at this house and just happen to look at the plumbing work, the toilet has clogged up a few times and i'm assuming if this shower Y is being used as a wet vent, its too far away.
> I'm by far no expert on plumbing but it don't look right to me.


New York State uses the plumbing provisions of the International Residential Code statewide.

According to exception for Section P3105.1, Vents for toilets are unlimited in the distance they are required to be from them.

Simply put: there is no limiting distance that a toilet is required to be from any vent that aerates it.

Any vent on the plumbing system, generally speaking, that is at least 1 1/2", is an adequate vent for any toilet on the system.

Problem here is that what you have is a 'wet vent'

And since it appears to be a horizontal wet vent (that is, the venting is all occuring on the same horizonatl branch), there is no need for additional venting, and this is a perfectly legal installation.

If there is chronic 'stopping' of this toilet, look for other cause than inadequate venting...like too much paper...use of wipes that won't dissolve when wet...or other causes.

Inadequate venting is unlikley the cause.


----------

